# الجاذبية الارضية والحركة الذاتية هي طاقة المستقبل المجانية(مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## اسامه صلاح الدين (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من يريد معلومات صحيحة عن مواتير الجاذبية والطاقة المجانية يتابع الروابط التالية
http://www.usamasalah.blogspot.com
سيدون فيها التفاصيل الكاملة عن اول موتور حقيقي يعمل بفكرة منع الاتزان للعجلة المتزنة حرة الحركة حول محورها وهي باذن الله اول تطور حقيقي في مجال الحركة وبالتالي الطاقة الناتجة بفعل الجاذبية او ....او.....او الطفو بنفس النظرية مع ادخال بعض التعديلات البسيطة للتحول من انجذاب الكتلة الي طفو الكتلة​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الموقع محجوب عندي أخي الكريم


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكن تجربة هذه الوصلة
http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/skYF
http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/qbDL
شكرا للمرور وارجو المواصلة في البحث


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه هي مقدمة الكتاب المنشورة وبالطبع لا تحتوي علي تفاصيل فنية



الحلقة الاولي










*حكاية اختراع

كيف تصنع موتور يعمل بقوة الجاذبية الارضية

الحلم و الحقيقة
*















*بقلم / اسامه قراعه




بسم الله الرجمن الرجيم
*
*تمهيد*
تعتبر مشكلة الطاقة والمياة من اكثر واكبر مشكلات العصر الحديث تداولا علي جميع المستويات حكومات و شعوب حتي وبين الافراد فيما بين الاسرة الواحدة , وكانت من اهم الاسباب الرئيسية للصراعات بين الدول سواء من خلال اعتراف صريح باهداف هذا الصراع او بدون هذا الاعتراف, الا ان التحليلات النهائية لاي صراع يحتوي ضمنيا علي محاولة القوي العظمي في هذا الصراع علي السيطرة علي مصادر الطاقة والمياة واستغلالها بما يتلائم مع احتياجاتها ومصالحها .
والمشكلة الاساسية في هذا الصراع هي توقع مستقبلي لنفاذ مصادر الطاقة والمياة بعد فترة زمنية ما وبالطبع ليس من كل الكرة الارضية ولكنها ستكون نادرة بالنسبة للعديد من المناطق مما سيمثل مشكلة لتلك المناطق والشعوب المقيمة فيها.
لم تلتفت تلك القوي الي ان الله الخالق الباري لم يخلق الانسان ويكلفه بعمارة الارض دون ان يتكفل بمصادر طاقته وماءه وغذائه , ومن هذا المبداء فكل اختفاء لمصدر ماء او طاقة او رزق لا يعني انتهاء العنصر البشري من الارض بل يعني ابتلاء من الله ويبشر بظهور مصدر ماء وطاقة ورزق جديد في مكان اخر او بوسيلة اخري , والمؤمن لا يقنط من رحمة الله بل يعمل عقله بمعونة الله ورجائه ويجتهد للتعرف علي حقائق الامور بالعقل والمنطق , ذالك المنطق الذي هدي سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام لمعرفة الحق والايمان بالله الواحد وقت ان كانت الارض كلها لا تعرف الا الاصنام .
وتعتبر مشكلة الطاقة من اكبر المعوقات الفعلية والواقعية لعمارة الارض في العصر الحديث , فعلي سبيل المثال فنسبة الارض المسكونة الي الارض الغير ماهولة بالسكان نسبة ضئيلة جدا ويرجع هذا الي محاولة الافراد والمجتمعات الي التجمع في اماكن تتوفر فيها الطاقة والمياة , وفي حالة محاولة اعمار ارض جديدة تكون تكاليف الحصول علي الطاقة والمياه عالية جدا وشاقة مما يشكل عقبة في سبيل التوسع الافقي لمواجهة ظاهرة تزايد السكان علي سبيل المثال.
وايضا علي المستوي الفردي فنجد ان استصلاح الارض الزراعية اللازمة لسد حاجة تلك الزيادة السكانية لا يمكن تحقيقة بالاعتماد علي الجهود الذاتية في شكل استثمارات فردية دون دعم اجتماعي مكثف لتشجيع المستثمرين علي زيادة الانفاق لتوفير الطاقة والمياه بتلك المناطق لجذب اليد العاملة اللازمة لاستصلاح تلك الارض , فلا يعقل ان يترك اي فرد العمار والكهرباء والماء والحياة المترفة ليتوجه الي الصحراء لاستصلاحها بدون توفر الطاقة اللازمة لانجاز هذا العمل وبعيدا عن الحياة الكريمة المتناسبة والعصر.
والانسان لا يحتاج الطاقة فقط لتوليد الكهرباء والانارة والعيش المترف بل وحتي الارض الصحراوية فهي تحتاج الي مجهود ( طاقة) واستخراج ماء من باطن الارض ( طاقة) والات تعمل ب( طاقة) وطرق مواصلات (طاقة)
وبذلك تكون الطاقة هي اساس اعمار الارض في العصر الحديث وكلما زادت كمية الطاقة وتعددت اشكالها وقلة تكلفتها وتوفرت لكل فرد وفي اي مكان , كلما زاد معدل التوسع الافقي في الرقعة الزراعية والسكنية وزاد الانتاج وقلة مشكلة الفقر والغذاء وقلة الصراعات.
ان توليد الطاقة الرخيصة والدائمة من اجمل واحلي الاحلام التي يحلم بها كل مهتم بشؤؤن المجتمع ورفاهيته وحلم كل فرد ضاقت عليه ظروف الحياة في هذا العصر , ذلك الوقت الذي يمكن لاي فرد الانتقال الي الصحراء او اي مكان اخر ومعه وسيلة لتوليد الكهرباء واستخراج الماء الصالح للشرب ليبداء في بناء حياة خاصة جديدة , وفي ظل هذا الحلم يتم اعادة التوزيع الجغرافي للسكان طبق لامكانيات وظروف المجتمع , انه حلم ولكن هل ان الاوان لتحقيقة ؟ وكيف السبيل الي تحقيقة ؟
ان هذا الكتاب يتناول بداخله هذا الحلم الجميل بافتراض ( وحتي يتم اعتمادها علميا ودوليا فتصبح واقع) انه تم التوصل الي تلك الطاقة الدائمة المجانية والتي تتيح لكل فرد حرية الحركة واستخدامها في اي مكان لتوليد كهرباء واستخراج المياة وتنقيتها واي اغراض اخري تستلزم استخدام طاقة او كهرباء كما نعرفها نحن .
لا يتناول هذا الكتاب رسم او وصف لهذا الحلم والامل الجميل بل انه يتناول رسم ووصف ونقاش حول تلك المعدة او الالة والفكرة التي من خلالها يمكن تصنيع موتور قوي لادارة مولد كهربائي بدون استخدام اي نوع من انواع الوقود او الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الريح المستخدمين في الوقت الحاضر بل هذا الموتور يستخدم الوزن بمعني يكفي ان تضع فيه طن من المياه او الرمل او اي وزن اخر فيدور الموتور بقوة ضغط هذا الوزن بتأثير الجاذبية الارضية ودون الحاجة الي اعادة الملء مرة اخري فهو ذاتي الحركة ولا يختلف في قدراته عن موتور الاحتراق الداخلي المعروف.
فكرة جديدة وواقعية الا انها لم ترتقي لتكون علمية حتي الان حيث لم يقرها العلماء بعد فمازالت مخالفة لقوانين الطبيعة والفيزياء وقوانين نيوتن للحركة بالنسبة لهم وهذا ما سنحاول نفيه, وحتي ان فشلت فهو الامل والحلم الجميل في مستقبل افضل لنا وللاجيال الاخري من بعدنا.
يوضح هذا الكتاب فكرة جديدة عن الحركة الدائبة للجسم الدائري حر الحركة حول محوره وكذا كيف يمكن استغلال تلك الحركة في توليد طاقة .
كما سيتم عرض مبسط لتصميم موتور يعمل بتلك الفكرة الجديدة او النظرية الجديدة تحت مسمي (عجلة البحث عن التوازن) بصورة وصفية مبسطة للحركة وقوتها واستخدامها , ليتم من خلاله الاشارة الي ان هذا العمل ليس مجرد الة جديدة بل هو نظرية جديدة تبعث الامل في مستقبل افضل .
ارجوا من الله العلي القدير التوفيق في العرض والنجاح في العمل والثواب عليه

مع الشكر






















*بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم
كيف تصنع موتور يعمل بقوة الجاذبية الارضية
المقدمة
*
تعتبرمصادر الطاقة المستخدمة حتي وقتنا هذا ( قوة دفع الماء – قوة الريح – قوة دفع الغازالناتج من احتراق الوقود والنفايات- القوة الحرارية الناتجة من باطن الارض – القوة النووية – الطاقة الشمسية .... الخ ) مصادر ذات شروط ومواصفات خاصة للاسنخدام لاتتوفر لكل المجتمعات في جميع المناطق علي سطح الارض مما يتبع ذلك اما زيادة في تكاليف الانتاج وكذا النقل وبالتالي زيادة التكاليف الاجمالية للمستخدم النهائي فعند التفكير في انشاء توربين مائي لتوليد الكهرباء في دولة ما يجب اولا توفير هذا المجري المائي ثم توصيل الخطوط لنقل تلك الطاقة لمستخدميها , وبالطبع هذا المجري المائي لا يتوفر لكل الشعوب وبذلك تكون هناك استحالة في استخدام مثل تلك الطاقة للعديد من المجتمعات .
وبالمثل عند التفكير في استخدام مزارع الريح يجب توافر شروط ومواصفات جوية خاصة يصعب توفرها في جميع المناطق , ويتبع ذلك مد الخطوط لنقل تلك الطاقة لمستخدميها وبالضافة الي زيادة التكاليف الاساسية اللازمة لبناء تلك المزارع كما وانها غير ثابتة طوال العام مما يجعلها من الصعوبة لتكون مصدر اساسي للطاقة خاصة للدول الصناعية او المستهلكة لكميات كبيرة من الطاقة ولا يتوافر لديها هذا المناخ الا في مناطق محدودة طبق لجغرافيتها وايضا هناك مجتمعات كامله لا تتوفر لديهم المناخ الجوي المناسب لاستغلال تلك الطاقة.
ثم طاقة الوقود الاكثر شيوعا واستخدام نظرا لصلاحيتها لجميع الاماكن وقوتها وسهولة تداولها وملاءمتها للاستخدامات الفردية كادارة السيارات ومحركات توليد الكهرباء , الا انها لا تتوفر في كل الاماكن كما ان تكاليف استخراجها عالية وتخضع لمقاييس اقتصادية واستثمارية خاصة , بالاضافة الي انها مستنفذة بمعني ستنتهي في ظل معدل الاستخدام الحالي كمصدر اساسي للطاقة مع ندرة استخراجها مما جعل تكلفة استخدامها للافراد في كثير من المجتمعات عالية جدا .
ثم الطاقة النووية واخطار تصنيعها فلا يعقل ان يقوم مزارع مثلا ببناء مفاعل نووي لتوليد الطاقة اللازمة لنشاطة.
واجتمع المجتمع الدولي بعد دراسة الاثار السلبية لجميع مصادر الطاقة علي تصنيف بعض مصادر الطاقة كالطاقة المائية والطاقة الريح والطاقة الشمسية كمصادر طاقة نظيفة نظرا لان باقي المصادر ذات اثار سلبية خاصة علي البيئة والصحة العامة مما يهدد الحياة البشرية بصفة عامة ويؤثر علي المناخ العام للكرة الارضية ككل. وتحول المجتمع الدولي للبحث عن مصادر الطاقة النظيفة الغير مؤثرة علي البيئة تحسبا لنفاذ الوقود وحماية للبيئة .
وبالنظر لاي مصدر طاقة فما هو الا قوة لها القدرة علي اداء شغل معين وفق لخاصية معينة , وهنا كانت بداية التفكير في استغلال كل اشكال القوة المتاحة والمعروفة علي ظهر الارض لاستغلالها كمصدر من مصادر الطاقة .
الا انه لسبب ما لم يتمكن الجنس البشري حتي وقتنا هذا من استغلال قوتي الجاذبية الارضية والطفو وتصنيفهم كمصادر اساسية من مصادر الطاقة وخاصة ان قوة الجاذبية الارضية متوفرة في كل مكان وفي جميع الاجواء والظروف ومعلومة القوة والمقدار والاتجاه والتأثير ولا فرق بينها وبين اي قوة اخري وهي تختلف قليلا عن قوة الطفو من حيث تواجدها الدائم في كل مكان بخلاف قوة الطفو ولذا ففي حالة القدرة علي استغلالها لن تكن هناك حاجة بصفة عامة لاستغلال قوة الطفو في توليد الطاقة الا في حالات خاصة.
ومنذ عدة عقود وحتي الان كان هناك الكثير من العلماء والمحاولات الجدية والمضنية في البحث لايجاد وسيلة لاستغلال قوة الجاذبية الارضية او قوة الطفو , ونجح البعض بالفعل في تصنيع مثل تلك النماذج في هيئة اجهزة تدار بقوة الجاذبية وكذا الطفو فتحولها الي طاقة حركية علي عجلة هذه الاجهزة لنقلها واستغلالها في توليد اشكال مختلفة من الطاقة , الا ان تلك المحاولات لم تلقي القبول والانتشار والتصنيع والاستخدام حتي الان لاسباب فنية تعيق كفاءة عمل تلك الاجهزة او لزيادة تكلفة الانتاج بالمقارنة بكمية الطاقة الناتجة او لاسباب اقتصادية اخري ومن الثابت انه لم يتوصل العالم الي الان الي نظرية ثابته وصحيحة حول تلك الحركة سوي اعتبارها مستحيلة .
ومن هنا كانت الحاجة لمثل تلك المحاولات قائمة الي وقتنا هذا واصدق دليل علي ذلك انه لم يصل الي علمنا ان هناك دولة او مؤسسة اعلنت اعتمادها علي قوة الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة كما انه لا توجد في الاسواق منتجات لمواتير او اجهزة تعمل بقوة الجاذبية الارضية او بقوة الطفو ولا زالت التعاقدات علي الطاقة الشمسية ومزارع الريح تلقي رواجا الي الان .
وبداء التفكير في هذا الاختراع المقدم لم يكن المقصود منها هو توليد طاقة بفعل الجاذبية الارضية كما قد يتصور البعض وانما اساس هذا الاختراع كانت محاولتي لاكتشاف او تصميم وسيلة يمكن من خلالها تحويل قوة الطفو فوق سطح الماء والتي لها القدرة علي حمل اثقال تعادل طاقة غير محدودة فتري حاملات الطائرات والقواعد العسكرية في المحيطات ما هي الا قدرة وطاقة عظيمة ودائمة وغير محدودة تلك القادرة علي حمل كل تلك الاطنان من الوزن ( هل يمكن للريح حمل تلك الاوزان بقوتة المعروفة كما يفعل الطفو , مقارنه غير منطقية ولكنها صحيحة ولطالما كان هذا السؤال يدور في ذهني كيف لا يمكن استغلال تلك القوة لتوليد كهرباء , حيث كان الهدف الاساسي هو توليد كهرباء وبالمفهوم العام كيف لا يمكن تصميم وسيلة لاستغلال تلك القوة وتحويلها الي حركة لادارة مولد كهربائي ؟ اي تحويلها الي حركة دائرية علي عجلة او ترس اوماشابة ذلك ثم نقلها عن طريق السيور الي المولد . وكانت خبرتي بالحركة الميكانيكية للالات وتحليلها لا بأس بها الا انها كانت غير اكاديمية متخصصة في هذا المجال , فقررت ابتكار الحركة وتصميمها وفي حالة النجاح يمكن اللجوء الي المتخصصين في هذا المجال لاعادة الصياغة الاكاديمية والتصميم العلمي لما سوف ابتكرة , وكانت الفكرة فقط لمحاولة شغل الوقت فيما هو مفيد , الا انني كنت احس او اري نجاح الفكرة ومتأكد من صدق الافتراضات قبل ان اصل اليها وكنت اعلم قيمتها في حالة النجاح الا انني لم اكن اتخيل امكانية الوصول الي حل كامل ذو قيمة .
عملت علي الفكرة و في كل مرة كانت النتائج تبشر بالخير ويتبلور التصميم النهائي في عقلي واقترب علي صحة افتراضاتي , وكانت المشكلة في ايجاد الوسائل او الاساليب الميكانيكية المناسبة للتغلب علي التشابك والتداخل الحركي للاجزاء ووظائفها في بادئ الامر .
واخيرا بحمد الله توصلت الي الفكرة النهائية لنظرية عمل العجلة perpetual motion ذاتية الحركة بقوة الطفو والتي يمكن بها ادارة مولد كهربائي , وكانت الفرحة والدهشة والعجب عند النظر للتصميم الاول, فقط لانها كانت اسهل مما كنت اعتقد وتعجبت كيف لم يفطن اليها احد حتي الان وان كان فلما لم تسنخدم حتي الان فكذبت نفسي وبداءت اعادة البحث لعلي اجد خطاء ما !!.وكذا البحث لعلي اجد من سبقني لتلك الفكرة او مشابههة لها!!! فلم اجد ؟
وكانت الدهشة الكبري عندما نظرت للفكرة واكتشفت امكانية تطبيقها علي اي قوة ثابتة اخري لها تأثير مماثل علي الاجسام ولم يكن في ذهني وقتها الا الجاذبية الارضية , والتي بتطبيق النظرية عليها اكتشفت صحتها وقوتها وصلاحيتها كما هو الحال بالنسبة لاستخدام الطفو في ادارة العجلة , وبذلك تحول الشكل العلمي للتصميم من مجرد فكرة او ابتكار جديد الي وجود نظرية اما جديدة واما لم تستغل من قبل .
ثم بداءت في اعداد تصميمات حركية مختلفة واجراء بعض الحسابات البسيطة لمعرفة معدل الناتج من الطاقة باستخدام تلك العجلة وكذا دراسة خصائص العجلة من جوانب مختلفة كما سيتم شرحة لاحقا.

وبالبحث وجدت العديد من الهيئات والمواقع المهتمة بتلك الطاقة وبالابحاث والاختراعات الحديثة في هذا المجال , ومن خلال المراسلات اكتشفت انه حتي الان لا يوجد موتور واحد او نظرية صحيحة قادرة علي تحويل طاقة الجاذبية الارضية او الطفو لجذب الاجسام الي طاقة حركية ولا يوجد عمل او تصميم حقيقي لانتاج تلك الحركة الدائبة perpetual motion كما هو معروف في هذا المجال .
فكانت المفاجئة الكبري , حيث انني بالفعل تمكنت بفضل الله وحمده من تصميم تلك الحركة علي شكل عجلة او كما يسمية البعض جرافيتي موتور gravity motor وقادر علي تحويل قوة الجاذبية الارضية الي طاقة حركية وكذا وبنفس النظرية قادر علي تحويل قوة الطفو الي طاقة حركية ولذلك لم اعتمد التسمية السابقة في هذه النظرية .
فسجلت براءة الاختراع ومن خلال البحث والتعرف علي ابعاد هذا الامر من حيث الجدوي الادبية والمادية والمنفعة العامة , قررت تقديم فكرة النظرية وتصميم تلك العجلة من خلال هذا الكتاب في اسرع وقت ممكن لاحفظ به علي الاقل علي حقي الادبي في براءة اختراع واضمن المنفعة العامة به نظرا للعديد من الاشاعات الملموسة والمؤيدة بالواقع الغير عملي فكيف لا يستطيع الفرد اعلان اكتشاف ذو اهمية ومنفعة عامة الا بعد ثلاثة او خمسة سنوات مدة الحصول علي البراءة ومن المستفيد من هذا التأخير !!!! ولعلها تكون بداية جديدة لعصر جديد مع الطاقة النظيفة .




















*ويتضمن هذا الكتاب علي شرح مبسط للتصميم التفصيلي كالاتي*
1-* عجلة البحث عن الاتزان*
1) طرح وتعريفات عامة
2) فكرة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان
ا) خصائص القوة المضادة لحركة الكتلة ( الجسم)
ب) حالة الاتزان للعجلة حرة الحركة حول محورها بفعل قوة الجاذبية الارضية
ج) الحركة الدائبة او القدرة الذاتية للحركة
2- *فكرة توليد الطاقة بماتور الجاذبية الارضية*
1) المولد الكهربائي
2) ناقل الحركة ( الجيربوكس)
3) عجلة البحث عن الاتزان ( موتور الجاذبية
ا) نظرية عمل عجلة البحث عن الاتزان
ب) مكونات العجلة ووظائفها
ج) طريقة تشغيل عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لادارة مولد كهربائي
د) امكانية التحكم في حجم عجلة البحث عن الاتزان كمولد للطاقة
ه)ملاحظات حول عجلة البحث عن التوازن
3- *الاعتراضات السابقة الموجهه لفكرة الحركة الدائبة
4- بعض القوانين والنظريات العلمية المتعلقة بحسابات القوة والطاقة والحركة
5- افكار واختراعات سابقة للحركة الدائبة وتوليد الطاقة بواسطة عجلة الجاذبية الارضية
6- خاتمة* 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
قبل بدء تقديم الجديد في الموضوع لابد اولا من الاشارة الي بعض المواقع التعريفية للفن السابق والمجهودات العلمية السابقة حتي وقتنا هذا والرائ العلمي لحقيقة الحركة الدائبة ولذا فالوصلات التالية سوف تبداء بتقديم تلك المقدمة
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/people/people.htm
http://www.kilty.com/pmotion.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_motion
http://www.overunity.com/
http://www.peswiki.com/index.php/Congress:Top_100_Technologies_--_RD
http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/blperpetual_motion.htm
هذا الموقع بالعربية
http://www.alhorani.com/blog/%d8%b9%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b7%d8%a7%d9%82%d8%a9-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ad%d8%b1%d8%a9/#comment-9586
وايضا

http://www.daralhayat.com/science_tech/11-2005/Item-20051115-95316821-c0a8-10ed-0170-44c563a42134/story.html

ومن خلال تلك المواقع سوف تتعرف علي ما هي الطاقة المجانية وما هي الحركة الدائبة وكذا ما هي المعوقات المانعة لاكتشاف تلك الطاقة

​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاركة مميزة شكرا....


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الحلقة الثانية 
والجزء الاخير

http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/qbDL
http://www.usamasalah.blogspot.com
http://3agabsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*الحلقة الثانية من الكتاب*


*عجلة البحث عن الاتزان*

*1) تعريفات:
*ملحوظه اساسية يجب الاشارة اليها وهو ان اي محاولة للاقتباس او الادعاء بغير الواقع لن تنجح بأذن الله لان المقدم من معلومات لا يتعدي 1% من الفكرة والتصميم النهائي وكذا المقدم من معلومات ما هو الا وصف لادارة عجلة دائبة في الوضع الراسي حر الحركة وما لم يقدم هو ادارة عجلة دائبة حرة الحركة في الوضع الافقي وهي اقوي واصغر في الحجم واكثر فاعلية في انتاج الطاقة واعقد في التصميم ولا اعتقد سهولة الوصول اليها الا بتوفيق من الله العلي القدير سبحانه وتعالي, وكذا ساقوم باستكمال العرض تباعا وعلي فترات متباعدة لاعطاء الفرصة لمن يهمه الامر بمراجعتي قبل استكمال العرض!
وقبل البدء في عرض فكرة هذا الابتكار فهناك بعض المعلومات الاساسية التي يجب علي القارئ تنشيطها لارتباطها بمحتوي الفكرة المقدمة ورغم بساطتها الا انه كان من المهم الاشارة اليها .
*ا- الجاذبية الارضية:
*هي تلك القوة التي تؤثر علي الاجسام ( الكتلة) بصفة دائمة فتكسبها طاقة حركية تدفعها للحركة في اتجاه الارض طالما كانت حرة الحركة ولم تؤثرعليها قوة علي الاقل مساوية لها في المقدار ومضادة لها في الاتجاه.
*ب- الوزن :
*هو كتلة الجسم الذي يحتوي علي طاقة كامنة اكتسبها بفعل الجاذبية الارضية
*ج- اتزان الاجسام*
هوالحالة الوضعية للجسم حر الحركة تحت تأثير قوة ما عند التلامس مع جسم اخر ساكن يمنعه من الحركة , والتي تكون فيها محصلة القوة عند نقطة التلامس تساوي صفر ويكون بذلك في وضع السكون الحر.
من الثابت انه عندما تكون لدينا قوة في اتجاة معين ولها تأثير علي الاجسام فهذه القوة تكسب الاجسام طاقة حركية , فاي كتلة حرة الحركة علي سطح الارض تتحرك بقوة الجاذبية لاسفل حتي تلاقي وتتأثر بقوة مضادة في الاتجاه تعمل علي ايقاف تلك الحركة فيتلاشي او يختفي التأثير الحركي لقوة الجاذبية الارضية علي الكتلة الا ان التأثير يظل باقي علي الكتلة في صورة طاقة كامنة ( الوزن).
وكذا من الثابت ان اي جسم حر الحركة لا يفقد طاقته الحركية الا في حالة الاتزان فعلي سبيل المثال اذا اسقطنا كتلة بيضوية الشكل علي الارض في وضع راسي فلن تفقد الكتلة طاقتها الحركية الا بعد تدحرجها علي الارض لتصل الي وضع الاتزان والذي تكون فيه محصلة القوة عند نقطة او منطقة التماس مع الارض تساوي صفر وبمعني اخر ان تأثير الجاذبية الارضية علي جزيئات تلك البيضة يسار الخط العمودي القائم من نقطة التلامس مساوي للتأثير غلي جزيئات البيضة يمين هذا العمود فتكون قوة الجذب لاسفل يمين ويسار هذا الخط متساوية .
وبالمثل اذا تم تثبيت كتله في شكل نصف دائري عند مركز الدائرة بحيث تكون حرة الحركة حول محورها فلا يمكن لهذه الكتلة فقد طاقتها الحركية الا في حالة الاتزان حيث يكون مركز الثقل اسفل المحور ويكون وزن الجزء الموجود يسار العمود المار بالمركز مساوي للوزن يسار هذا العمود ولذا تظل هذه الكتلة في الحالة الحركية حتي تصل الي الوضع الذي يحقق هذا الشرط , وكلما حاولنا تحريكها بعيد عن هذا الوضع فانها تكتسب طاقة حركية جديدة تعيدها لنفس وضع التوازن .
والسؤال الذا يطرح نفسه هو هل البداية او الاساس في الاجسام (الكتلة) هو الحركة ام السكون في ظل قوة الجاذبية او اي قوة اخري لها نفس الخصائص؟
والاجابة هنا هو ان الاساس هو الحركة وانما يحدث السكون او التحول لطاقة كامنة والاتزان يكون بفعل قوة مضادة توقف الجسم او تمنعه من الحركة , فان كانت قوة هذا العائق غير مساوية لقوة هذا الجسم الحركية كانت الغلبة لاستمرار الطاقة الحركية بفعل الجاذبية وازاحة هذا العائق او هذه القوة المضادة او التأثير فيه باي شكل من الاشكال ( الكسر علي سبيل المثال).
اذا الاتزان هو خاصية من خصائص حركة الكتلة حرة الحركة بفعل الجاذبية الارضية في حالة السكون الحر .

*د- الشكل الدائري ( العجلة)*
هو الشكل الوحيد الذي يحتوي علي خصائص هندسية منتظمة ومتماثلة حول مركزه ويمثل انسب طريق شبه مستقيم ولا نهائي ولذا عند استخدام حركة الكتلة في طريق دائري يتم تثبيت جميع المؤثرات الهندسية علي الحركة فتنشئ حركة منتظمة منذ بدء الدائرة حتي العودة الي نقطة البداية لبدء نفس الحركة ونفس الظروف مرة اخري في تماثل وتكرار .
*ه- الحركة الدائبة او المستمرة .*

وهي هدف وحلم الكثير من العلماء ويتلخص هذا الحلم في ايجاد اي كتلة او تصميم اي كتلة لها القدرة علي اداء حركة او شغل معين بصفة مستمرة بشكل متكرر دون الحاجة لاي تدخل خارجي لمصدر قوة او طاقة للمساعدة علي اتمام هذا الشغل . كما يحدث مع بندول الساعة وحركته والمثال الاصدق هو حركة الكرة الارضية حول نفسها , وفي غالب الامر ان جميع النظريات والاراء والافكار حول هذه الحركة نشأت في اساس الامر من محاولة الوصول الي سر حركة الكرة الارضية والتي تعتبر حتي الان الكتلة الوحيدة والحقيقية في حالة الحركة الدائبة بقدرة الله عز وجل , ولهذا لم يخرج التفكير في تلك الحركة عن الشكل الدائري او عن دائرة الحركة المغلقة باي شكل من الاشكال , وذلك لما للشكل الدائري من لانهائية وخصائص هندسية فريدة تتفق وفكرة الاستمرار.
والهدف الاساسي من هذا الحلم ان التوصل للحركة الدائبة ودراسة تصميمها وخصائصها تعطي الامل في امكانية استغلالها كمصدر من مصادر الطاقة رخيص الثمن غير مكلف وهدف هذه الحركة الدائبة هو الوصول للحالة الحركية للجسم بفعل اي قوة متجددة وثابتة في حركة دائرية بشرط تأثير هذه القوة علي الخصائص الذاتية الداخلية والمرتبطة بالبناء الداخلي تلك الكتلة او التصميم فتخرج الحركة في شكل طاقة داخلية من الجسم نفسة وهذا ما يحدث في الماتور الكهربائي بالفعل الا ان الكهرباء كشكل من اشكال الطاقة لا تعتبر ثابتة او متجددة كصفة ذاتية لها , واذا تم استبدالها بمصدر اخر دائم وثابت ومتجدد لاختلف الامر كما ان خصائص القوة المغناطيسية وكونها ذات اتجاهين للقوة تختلف عن خصلئص قوة الجاذبية الارضية والطفو .
ولذلك لاتعتمد الحركة الدائبة علي الجاذبية الارضية وفقط بل ان تصميم تلك الحركة يتعدي تلك الطاقة لامكانية استخدام اي قوة اخري لها نفس الخصائص السابقة وبالطبع فالجاذبية الارضية متوفرة في كل مكان بقدرة الله العليم القدير.
ولا شك الان في امكانية تحقيق هذا الهدف الا وهو الطاقة المجانية الغير مستنفذة والغير مقيدة حيث المتحكم الوحيد فيها هو الله عز وجل والذي لا تنفذ خزائنه ولا عطائه لعباده ابدا رحمة منه وفضلا .






*2) فكرة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان*

تعتمد عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لتوليد الطاقة علي ثلاثة افكار رئيسية ( الحركة الدائبة او الذاتية – حالة الاتزان للعجلة حرة الحركة حول محورها بفعل قوة الجاذبية الارضية – خصائص القوة المضادة لاعاقة تاثير الجاذبية) وسنستعرض تلك الافكار في ترتيب عكسي فيما يلي:
*أ‌- خصائص القوة المضادة لاعاقة حركة الكتلة ( الجسم)*
وهي القوة القادرة علي منع الجسم من الوصول لموضع الاتزان
نلاحظ انه لايقاف اي جسم متحرك بقوة ما يجب استخدام قوة عكسية في الاتجاه لايقاف هذا الجسم علي الاقل مساوية لقوة حركته, وان كانت القوة العكسية اكبر وفي حالة سكون فالنتيجة الحتمية هي ايقاف الجسم المتحرك , هذا بدون الوضع في الاعتبار عملية (الاصتدام ) وفقد الطاقة او تحولها من طاقة حركية الي طاقة كامنه وطاقة اخري تأخذ اشكال عديدة ( الارتداد الحركي في اتجاة معاكس – الكسراو الانفجار- الصوت – الحرارة ... الخ) .
اما وان كانت هذا القوة العكسية اكبر ومتحركة في اتجاه معاكس فيكون تأثيرها علي هذا الجسم هو افقادة طاقته الحركية ثم اكسابه طاقة حركية جديدة في اتجاه معاكس وبقوة تساوي الفرق بين القوتين المتضادين.
ومعني هذا , ان الاساس في الكتلة الواقعة تحت تأثير الجاذبية الارضية هو الحركة , فيكون اي جسم في وضع السكون قد وقع تحت تأثير قوة اخري مساوية علي الاقل للطاقة الكامنة لهذا الجسم (وزن الكتلة) .
وينتج من هذا التأثير المتبادل بين القوتين في هذا الوضع قوة اخري وهي ( قوة الضغط) والتي يختلف تأثيرها طبق لخصائص وطبيعة الكتلة وكذلك يختلف مقدار قوة الضغط وفق لقوة واتجاه الحركة بالنسبة لكلتا القوتين , فان كانت احدي القوتين متحركة والثانية ثابته كانت قوة الضغط مساوية قوة المتحركة ,اما ان كانت القوتان متحركتان فتكون قوة الضغط مساوية لمجموع القوتين .
ويكون تأثير قوة الضغط واقع في هذه الحالة علي نقاط التلامس بين الاجسام والمتأثرة بتلك القوة والتي تتحملة قوة الضغط وفق لطبيعتها وخصائصها

نقف هنا والانتقال الي تفصيل التفصيل لما سبق بالرسم الحلقة القادمة بأذن الله
وارجوا ان يكون ما تقدم فيه بعض العون للاخوة الباحثين عن تلك الحركة وتلك الطاقة​


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*ننتقل قبل عرض التفاصيل والتصميم الي الجزء الاخير وخاتمة الكتاب*

الحلقة السادسة + الختام​ 
عجلة البحث عن الاتزان , كيف تصنع موتور الحركة الدائبة لتوليد الطاقة بقوة الجاذبية الارضية
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ملحوظة : اسف جدا فلم تظهر صور الاختراعات السابقة اثناء عملية القطع واللصق في هذا البند الا ان الروابط المرفقة كافية للتوصل الي صور وتصميمات تلك الاختراعات
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3- الاعتراضات السابقة الموجهه لفكرة توليد الطاقة بقوة الجاذبية الارضية

كانت هناك العديد من المحاولات السابقة لاختراع واكتشاف عجلة او جهاز قادر علي تحويل قوة الجاذبية الارضية الي طاقة حركية او بتعبير ادق الوصول للحركة الدائبة الا ان اغلب تلك المحاولات لم تلقي النجاح او فشلت بالفعل في تحقيق هذا الهدف مما دفع العديد من معارضي الفكرة الي تبرير هذا الفشل وارجاعه الي قانون نيوتن للحركة والجاذبية ومبادئ الفيزياء الاساسية والذي يثبت ان كمية طاقة المبذولة لنقل كتلة ما من اسفل لاعلي تساوي نفس كمية الطاقة الناتجة من سقوط نفس الكتلة سقوط حر بقوة الجاذبية الارضية وبذلك تكون محصلة الطاقة الحركية تساوي صفراذا ما استخدمت احدي القوتين لدفع الاخري وبذلك اعتقد البعض في استحالة توفير طاقة من نظرية الحركة الدائبة حيث المبداء الاساسي لتلك الحركة هو الازاحة والرفع المتتالي للوحدات باستغلال محذوف مؤقتافي شكل حركة دائرية متتالية ومغلقة .
واعتبروا ان اي محاولة من هذا النوع يعتبر محاولة لاختراق اوانتهاك لقوانين نيوتن , وان النتيجة المحتمة من تلك المحاولات لابد ان تؤؤل للفشل وذلك لتمسكهم واعتقادهم العلمي الثابت في تلك القوانين وهذا كان اكبر عامل لاحباط المحاولات في هذا الاتجاه.
كذا تعريف الطاقة بانها لاتفني ولاتخلق من عدم وانما يمكن تحويلها من صورة الي اخري ,جعل من المنطق ان قوة الجاذبية والتي تختلف بطبيعتها عن القوي المغناطيسية حيث انها تعمل في اتجاه واحد فقط فلايمكن استخدامها في الجذب والدفع معا علي نفس الكتلة , وبذلك لايمكن استخدام الجاذبية الارضية في الدفع لاعلي الا باستخدام الروافع والتي تستهلك الطاقة بشكل متساوي لكلا طرفي الرافعة فتكون المحصلة النهائية صفر طاقة ايضا.
فكان المنطق لدي فرقة المعارضين صحيح من الناحية العلمية والتقنية 

الا ان الطاقة الكامنة في الكتلة والتي تساوي الطاقة الحركية للجسم عندما يكون سرعة الجسم صفر ومسافة الحركة صفر = وزن الكتلة 
تبذل شغل (ضغط) مساوي لوزن الكتلة في علاقة ثابتة مع الزمن ( في كل اجزاء الثانية) الا انه شغل غير ظاهر او كامن ( طاقة وضع) ولم يتم استغلاله لهذا العمل

ولهذه الاسباب كانت فرق المعارضين منقسمة الي قسمين قسم رافض للفكرة ولايفكر في دراستها او مناقشتها وقسم رافض للفكرة الا انه يشعر بمنطقيتها ويأمل في كشف غموضها الا ان الاغلبية علي ما يبدوا اصيبوا بنوع من الاحباط نظرا للعديد من المحاولات الفاشلة والتي كانت تؤيد راي الفريق الاول وتؤكده وبذلك وقف العمل والبحث وخاصة الدعم المادي من الجهات الصناعية والمهتمة في خدمة هذا المجال عدا القليل مما لم يفقدوا الامل بعد.
و هناك راي اخر او اتهام اخر موجه لاصحاب الاستثمارات في مجال الطاقة لانهم المتضررين بمثل هذا الاختراع يضعهم في جانب المعارضين لمنع الوصول لاستغلال طاقة الجاذبية الارضية حيث ستكون في متناول جميع الشعوب فتنتهي السيطرة علي هذا المجال من الصناعة وفحوي هذا الاتهام ان تلك الطاقة او الحركة الدائبة تم الوصول اليها فعلا , الا ان اصحاب قوة راس المال كانوا عقبة في سبيل اعلانها وانهم يحاولون منع مثل تلك الاكتشافات ؟ من ومتي ؟ هذا غير معروف الا انه اتهام يلقي الكثير من القبول لدي البعض القليل وخاصة وانه بالنظر الي العديد من الاختراعات السابقة عن هذه العجلة وبواسطة الكثير من العلماء المشهود لهم بالفطنة فتجد ان الكثيرمن المحاولات السابقة كانت اقرب ما يكون الي هذا الوصول واتمام العمل .

4- بعض القوانين والنظريات العلمية المتعلقة العجلة ( متفرقة)
للاسف الشديد فلست بعالم فيزيائي اوهندسة ميكانيكية ولست متخصص في هذا المجال من الدراسة والبحث حول الامور العلمية والقوانين والتطبيقات الا ان اهمية الفكرة وارتباطها بقواعد وقوانين علمية اجبرتني وحتمت علي ذكر بعض تلك القوانين والتي تعرضت لها عند محاولة البحث ودراسة الخصائص او الحقائق العلمية لتلك العجلة وتلك الحركة الدائبة . والتي قد يسترشد بها القارئ الغير متخصص في مراجعة بعض حسابات تصميمة او ترشده الي العمل في الطريق الصحيح.
ملحوظه : كل المعلومات العلمية المقدمة هي نقلا من مواقع موثوق بها علي الشبكة الالكترونية (النت) .

قوانين نيوتن في الحركة:
تتحرك الأجسام من حولنا بأنماطحركية مختلفة، فأنت تشاهد سيارة تبدأ حركتها من السكون، وتشاهدها عندما تدور فيمنعطف أو تتوقف؛ كما أنك تشاهد جسماً مقذوفاً إلى الأعلى فكيف يتحرك في أثناء صعودهوسقوطه؟ وطائرة تطير في الهواء، أو سمكة تسبح في الماء؛ فكيف تتحرك هذه الأجسام؟وما الذي يحركها؟ هل تتحرك من تلقاء نفسها أم هنالك مؤثرات خارجية تجعلها تتحرك؟وما العلاقة بين هذه القوى المؤثرة وطبيعة الحركة الناتجة؟ وما القوانين التي تضبطحركة هذه الأجسام؟.
قانون نيوتن الاول في الحركة:
يظل الجسم على حالته الحركية ( إما السكون التام أو التحريك في خط مستقيم بسرعة ثابتة) ما لم تؤثر عليه قوة تغير من هذا الحالة
إن الأجسام الساكنة تبقى كذلكما لم تؤثر فيها قوة خارجية. وهذا ينطبق على الأجسام المتحركة، لأنه إذا كانتالأجسام الساكنة قاصرة عن تغيير حالة سكونها بنفسها، فإن الأجسام المتحركة قاصرة عنتغيير حالتها الحركية بنفسها أيضاً.
إن هذه الصفة في الأجسام التي تجعلها غيرقادرة على تغيير حالتها الحركية، هي خاصية طبيعية تسمى خاصية القصور.. والقصور لغةتعني العجز؛ أما فيزيائياً فيعني عدم قدرة الجسم على تغيير حالته الحركية مقداراًأو اتجاهاً أو كليهما.
إن الأهمية الكبرى لقانون نيوتن الأول في الحركة تكمن فياستخدامه لتعريف القوة. فإذا انعدمت القوة المؤثرة في جسم ما فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى ثباتالحالة الحركية، في حين أن وجود القوة يؤدي إلى تغيير الحالة الحركية. وعلى ذلكفالقوة كل مؤثر خارجي يغيّر أو يحاول التغيير من حالة الجسم الحركية مقداراً أواتجاهاً، أو كليهما معاً.​تعليق الكاتب:
ومن هذا القانون يمكن استنتاج ان جميع الاجسام او الكتل علي ظهر الارض والتي تقع فيه تحت تأثير الجاذبية الارضية تظل في حالتها الحركية بنفس القوة وفي نفس الاتجاه مالم تؤثر علية قوة اخري تغير او تعدل من حالته . فيكون اصل الكتلة هو الحركة علي ظهر الارض.



قانون نيوتن الثاني في الحركة​إذا أثرت قوة أو مجموعة قوى على جسم ما فإنها تكسبه تسارعاً _a_، يتناسب مع محصلة القوى المؤثرة
إذا أثرت قوة في جسم أكسبته تسارعاً، يتناسب مقداره تناسباً طردياً مع مقدار القوة المؤثرة، ويكوناتجاهه في اتجاه القوة المحصلة نفسها وَيمكن تمثيل هذا القانون رياضياً باستخدامالعلاقة التالية:
ق م = ك ت.
حيث
ق م = محصلة القوة المؤثرة في جسم
ك = كتلة الجسم
ت = التسارع الذي هو معدل التغير في السرعة بالنسبة إلىالزمن.​ويكون التسارع موجباً (بالنسبة لاتجاه حركة الجسم)، إذا كانت القوةالمؤثرة باتجاه الحركة فيؤدي إلى زيادة سرعته؛ ويكون سالباً إذا كان اتجاه القوةالمؤثرة بعكس اتجاه حركة الجسم، تتناقص سرعة الجسم إلى أن يتوقف في النهاية
تقاس القوة بوحدة النيوتن، عندماتقاس الكتلة بوحدة (كجم)، والتسارع بوحدة (م/ث2). ويعرف النيوتن بأنه القوة التي إذاأثرت في جسم كتلته (1) كجم، أكسبته تسارعاً باتجاهها مقداره1) م/ث2).
حسب قانون نيوتن الثاني، لمعرفة القوة تستخدم المعادلة التالية:
القوة = الكتلة × التسارع 
إذا كانت العجلة تساوي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية (9.8 متر/ثانية)، يمكن حساب الوزن كالتالي:
الوزن = 9.8 × الكتلة 
المتر المكعب من الماء يزن 9800 نيوتن
قانون نيوتن الثالث في الحرك
إن التأثير بقوة في جسم يتطلب تفاعلا ا(أي تأثيراً متبادلاً) بين هذاالجسم وجسم آخر ًفإذا دفعتجسماً حدث تفاعلتفاعل بين يدك وهذا الجسم وإذا تعلقت بحبل فهنالك تفاعل بينك وبين الحبلنشأ عنه قوة تؤثر فيك و قوة اخري تؤثر في الحبل
لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه.
تعليق االكاتب:
ومن هذا القانون ايضا نستنتج ان محصلة القوة اللازمة للتأثير علي كتلة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لمنعها من الحركة او توقف تسارعها يجب ان تساوي نفس قوة الكتلة وفي اتجاه عكسي لحركتها وبالنظر لتصميم حركة العجلة موضع تأثير القوة علي حركة العجلة لا يحقق هذا الشرط فلا يمكن حدوث توقف للحركة الا ان التأثير يكون في التسارع .


قوة الاحتكاك :
القوة التي تقاوم الحركة بسبب تلامس سطح الجسم المراد تحريكه مع أسطح أخرى
تعليق الكاتب:
وهنا توجد لدينا ثلاث مواضع للتلامس والاحتكاك في تصميم العجلة علي التوالي ( رولمان البلي – المنزلق – محذوف مؤقتا) حيث يكون تأثيرهم ثابت تقريبا اثناء الحركة وكلما كان التصميم والمواد المستخدمة اقل في معدل الاحتكاك تكون الطاقة الحركية والقدرة اكبر.

عزم القوة:
مقدرة الجسم على إحداث حركة دورانية حول محور دوران ثابت و هي كمية متجه،.
حساب العزم :
يحسب مقدار عزم القوة باستخدام العلاقة :
عزم القوة = القوة × ذراعها
حيث :
عزم القوة ( نيوتن. متر)
القوة ( نيوتن)
ذراع القوة ( متر)​السقوط الحر
هو ظاهرة سقوط الأجسام تحت تأثير قوة جاذبية الأرض 
أثبتت التجربة أن سقوط الأجسام في الفراغ(أي في غياب الهواء أين قوة مقاومة الهواء معدومة) لا يتعلق بكتلتها.فلنتصور مثلا جسما معدنيا ثقيلا وريشة طائر,في لحظة معينة نسقطهما من نفس الإرتفاع ثم نقيس لحظة وصولهما للأرض سوف نجد أن كلا الجسمين يصلان في نفس الوقت 
زيادة على ذلك فقد وجد أن حركة السقوط الحر هي حركة متسارعة بانتظام أي أن تسارعها ثابت سمي هذا التسارع بعجلة الجاذبية ج=9.81 متر على الثانية تربيع
حسب قانون نيوتن الثاني فإن القوة المؤثرة على الجسم هي ث= الكتلة. عجلة الجاذبية وتسمى <<ثقل الجسم>>.ويقدر بالنيوتن
القوة = الكتلة × التسارع 
إذا كانت العجلة تساوي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية (9.8 متر/ثانية)، يمكن حساب الوزن كالتالي
الوزن = 9.8 × الكتلة 


تعاريف ميكانيكية​ 

الشغل:اذا اثرت قوة ( ق ) على جسم فحركتة مسافة ( ف ) فان حاصل ضرب ق × ف يسمى الشغل 
الجول : هو مقدارالشغل الذى تبذلة قوة مقدارها نيوتن واحد فى تحريك جسم مسافة متر واحد فى اتجاهها 
ثقل الكيلوجرام / متر: هو مقدار الشغل الذى تبذلة قوة مقدارها ثقل كيلو جرام واحدفى تحريك جسم مسافة متر واحد فى اتجاهها
الكيلواط/ساعة : هو مقدار الشغل الذى تبذلة قوة مقدارها 36 ×510 نيوتن فى تحريك جسم مسافة متر واحد فى اتجاهها
مثال احساب الشغل : ( ش = ق × ف )
اثرت قوة مقدارها 8 نيوتن على جسم موضوع على مستوى افقى املس فحركتة فى اتجاه خط عملها مسافة 10 متر فمقدار الشغل المبذول يكون
الشغل = ق × ف = 8 × 10= 80 جول​الطاقة : هى مقدرة الجسم على بذل شغل 
انواع الطاقة الميكانيكية: 
- طاقة الحركة : هى مقدرة الجسم على بذل شغل نتيجة حركته ط ح = ½ × ك × ع2
- طاقة الوضع : هى مقدرة الجسم على بذل شغل نتيجة وضعة 
القدرة : - هى معدل تغير الشغل بالنسبة للزمن و وحدات القدرة هي: -
الحصان : - هو قدرة الة تبذل شغلا بمعدل زمنى ثابت مقدارة 75 ثقل كيلو جرام / متر فى كل ثانية
قانون هوك : ـ يتناسب التغير فى الشكل مع القوة المؤثرة ،
القوة = الكتلة × العجلة = نيوتن
طاقة الحركة = ½ ك ع2 = وحدات الشغل(جول) و( ثقل الكيلوجرام / متر)
القدرة = الشغل ÷ الزمن = حصان
عزم الدوران = الشغل * نق = نيوتن/متر
الضغط هو مقدار القوة المؤثرة علي مساحة ما ويمكن لذات القوة أن تكون ضغطين مختلفين عندما تؤثر على مساحتين مختلفتين
. وحدات الضغظ هي باسكال = نيوتن/ متر2
كيف يتم حساب الضغط :
يحسب من العلاقة ض = ق ÷ س حيث : ق / القوة العمودية ( نيوتن )، س / المساحة
وحدات قياس الضغط = نيوتن / م2
القوة = الكتلة × العجلة



العزم



االدفع وكمية التحرك
إذا أثرت قوة ثابتة ( ق ) على جسيم لفترة زمنية ( ن ) فإن حاصل ضرب ق × ن يسمى دفع القوة ، ويرمز له بالرمز ( د ) .
وعندما تكون القوة متغيرة فإن دفعها يساوي حاصل ضرب القيمة المتوسطة للقوة ضرب الزمن 
د = ق × ن نيوتن . ثانية
الدفع كمية متجهة ، واتجاهه هو نفس اتجاه القوة المؤثرة .​ 
وحدة قياس الدفع :
وحدة الدفع = وحدة قوة × وحدة زمن
وحدة الدفع = نيوتن × ثانية​ 












5- افكار واختراعات سابقة لتوليد الطاقة بواسطة عجلة الجاذبية الارضية
هناك محاولات عديدة للكشف عن الحركة الدائبة واستغلالها في توليد الطاقة وكانت اشهرها علي نحو ما توصلت اليه هي عجلة بسلر واحدثها هو ماتور الجاذبية رقم( 1) الفرنسي الذي تم تصميمة منذ عدة سنوات قليله 2004 .
وللاسف الشديد لم اجد من خلال البحث عبر مواقع النت محاولات تذكر علي المستوي العربي مما شكل عبء كبير في الوصول والتواصل مع تلك النماذج وتفهم تصميماتها . والغريب في الامر هو تواجد عدد وكم غير قليل من المواقع المخصصة لمثل هذا الهدف وعدد من الزوار هائل يدل علي استيعاب وفهم وتوقع واصرار علي البحث من قبل الدول المتقدمة وكذا الشعوب للتعرف علي الاراء والافكار الجديدة حتي ولو في امور قد يستبعد البعض حدوثها لسبب او لاخرالا انها محتملة.
ولم يسعني في هذا البند الا الاشارة لتلك الاختراعات والتصميمات كما وردت في تلك المواقع دون التعرض لها او للقائمين بها بالتقييم او التحليل .
وفي ما يلي بعض من هذه الاختراعات والناتجة من البحث من خلال النت عن بعض الكلمات مثل (gravity engine, gravity motor , gravity turbine , perpetual motion gravity wheel ,gravity power, gravitational motion , gravity energy, gravity patent ,gravity generator, free energy , energy source , flotation energy , flotation patent , flotation wheel, flotation motor generator engine, flotation power )
( عجلة الجاذبية لتوليد الطاقة- توليد الطاقة الجاذبية الارضية – موتور الجاذبية الارضية – قوة الجاذبية الارضية – طاقة الجاذبية الارضية – الحركة الدائبة – الحركة المستمرة الذاتية – الطاقة الحركية الذاتية – الطاقة الكامنة – قوة الطفو – طاقة الطفو – اختراع الطفو الجاذبية الارضية توليد الطاقة ابتكار – مصادر الطاقة المتجددة – افكار توليد الطاقة – نظرية توليد الطاقة طفو جاذبية ارضية)
وبالطبع عند محاولة القارئ للبحث واستكشاف مواقع النت حول تلك الكلمات سيجد ما هو اكثر تفصيلا حول تلك الاختراعات والمحاولات وسيكتشف بالفعل وبلا ريب انه حتي الان لا وجود فعلي علي الساحة العالمية لما يشير الي التوصل لاكتشاف صحيح او جدي لاستخدام قوة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر من مصادر الطاقة . والذي بالتأكيد مع كل هذا التقدم التكنولوجي لابد ان يكون له مبرر علمي حيث ان الثابت ان هناك قوة لها قيمة واتجاه معروف وتأثير علي الاجسام فكيف لم يتم استغلالها حتي الان !!! وبذلك اما ان عجلة البحث عن التوازن غير ذات قيمة من الناحية العلمية كمحصلة نهائية للطاقة الناتجة او فائض الطاقة بالمقارنة مع تكلفة وجدوي الاستخدام وكذا يكون الحال بالنسبة لكل الحالات والمحاولات المقدمة او يكون هناك سبب اخر غير معلوم لدي حتي الان , ولنستعرض بعض تلك المحاولات:





1) from / www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/GravityMotors/index.html - 60k​
Gravity Motor demonstration in Meerut - Three students in India present a new concept for energy generation, using gravity, Archimedes principle of floating, and magnetic force. (_PESWiki_; June 25, 2006) 
· تجربة عملية لماتور الجاذبية الارضية:
ثلاثة طلاب من الهند يعرضون فكرة جديدة لتوليد الطاقة مستخدمين الجاذبية الارضية واسس ارشميدس للطفو والقوة المغناطيسية.

Darrell Vandusen's Gravity Motor – Ontario man has built a machine that he believes will harness gravity to provide output energy. Photos posted; video available under NDA; but 360 with acceleration not yet achieved. (_PESWiki_; July 18, 2006) 
· موتور الجاذبية لداريل – رجل قام ببناء ماكينة وهو يعتقد انها تستخدم الجاذبية لانتاج طاقة



· Gravity Motor with Permanent Magnet Assist - Open-sourced design combines the principles of gravity and magnetism to create a rotating device, whose torque can be harnessed for energy. Simple principle demonstrations presented. (_PESWiki_; Apr. 23, 2006)
· موتور جاذبية بمساعدة مغناطيس دائم- تصميم غير قابل للجدل يجمع مبادئ الجاذبية والمغناطيسية لخلق جهازيقوم بالدوران (موتور) والذي يمكن استخدام عزمه في انتاج طاقة .​ 


· Gravity Test Motor Might Work as Magnet Motor Platform - Replication variant of Tom Ferko's gravity motor with magnet assist design turns out to not self-rotate. However, the dynamics of motion near the fulcrum point provide interesting possibilities for a possible magnet motor application. (_PESN_; May 12, 2006) 
· اختبار ماتور للجاذبية ربما يعمل مثل الموتور المغناطيسي – رد اخر مختلف لتصميم موتور الجاذبية بالمساعدة المغناطيسية ل توم فيركو تحول الي عدم القدرة علي الدوران الذاتي .
وباي حال الحركة الديناميكية قرب نقطة الارتكاز قدمت امكانيات مثيرة لاحتمالية تطبيق موتور مغناطيسي



Gravity Motor in Motion - photos posted by 'techstuff'. Says that with a nudge of the hand, it begins spinning, quickly reaching ~19 rpm. where it continues spinning until stopped by hand. Never produced a video. Never supplied convincing documentation of the claim. 
· حركة موتور الجاذبية – صور مقدمة من تكنوستاف تقول انه بدفعه خفيفة باليد تبداء تلك العجلة في الدوران بسرعة تصل الي 19 لفة /دقيقة وتظل في حالة دوران حتي ايقافها باليد , ولم يقدم فيديو لها ولم يقدم وثائق لطلبه.​ 

· Overbalance Wheel Did Not Work - Ben Thomas reports the results of his experiment with a 'gravity motor' using 'Techstuff' Robinson's design.
· عجلة اللا اتزان لم تعمل - ابلغ بين توماس نتائج تجربته مع موتور الجازبية مستخدم تصميم روبنسون​ 

· EnvironEnergy's Waranlinc Wheel with SPEGG Generator - Claim to a wheel that uses gravity and the kinetic force of spinning arms and firing bullets to generate output torque that can be tapped for work. Supposed unveiling Oct. 27, 2004. We caution that there is reason to believe that this outfit is fraudulent.
· ادعاء لعجلة تستخدم الجاذبية الارضية والقوة الحركية لدوران الازرع و تطلق الرصاص (تقذف كتلة حديد صغيره بطريقة اطلاق النار) لتوليد عزم حركة زائد من الممكن استخدامه كشغل , من المفترض ازاحة الستار عنه . ( هناك اعتقادمن الموقع انها خدعة)​ 


· Gravity Wheel > Theory/Discussion > Jim Mich predicts positive Bessler Wheel test results - gravity motor design proposal, with feedback discussion. 
· العجلة المدارة بالجاذبية الارضية> نظرية ونقاش> جيم ميتش بأيجابية نتائج اختبار عجلة بسلر – عرض موتور الجاذبية مع مناقشة مرجعية​ 


Gravity machine - George Wiseman (Browns Gas expert) speculates on untested machine design. 
· ماكينة الجاذبية – تاملات جورج ويسمان حول تصميم ماكينة لم تختبر​ 
Canadian's Machine Turns Gravity into Power - Bob Kostoff has created a self-sustaining engine that says would cost less than half of a small wind turbine. The machine works much like a teeter-totter, using a series of sliding weights that, with the help of the earths gravitational pull, force the unit to continue spinning around in a circle.
· ماكينة كندية تحول الجاذبية الارضية الي قوة – بوب كوستوف ابتكر محرك ذاتي تكون تكلفتة اقل من نصف تكلفة توربين ريح صغير . الماكينة تعمل كالارجوحة مستخدم انزلاق الوزن المتتالي بمساعدة قوة دفع الجاذبية الارضية لدفع الوحدة لاستمرار الدوران في شكل دائري.​


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*تابع الجزء الاخير والخاتمة*

· Chas Campbell Generator - Austrialian inventor demonstrates a prototype generator with input of 800 W, able to self-run off the 3500 W output, with energy left over to run a drill, a saw, and other appliances. Claims he can scale it up to 1 megawatt output. Part of the input allegedly comes from a gravity wheel.

· مولد تشاس كامبل – مخترع استرالي يعرض نموذج لمولد يستخدم تيار يساوي 800 وات وهو قابل للدوران الذاتي حتي انتاج 3500 وات . بطاقة اضافية لادارة مثقاب او منشاراو اي اداة اخري . واظهر انه قادر علي زيادة الطاقة الناتجة حتي 1 ميجاوات . وبزعمة ان جزء من الطاقة الداخلة قادم من عجلة مدارة بالجاذبية الارضية.​· Chas Campbell Generator Discredited - It turns out that the Australian inventor who made Channel 10 News in July, demonstrating an alleged overunity generator with input of 800 Watts, running 3500 W output, operating a drill, a saw, and other appliances; was apparently doing so via a flywheel effect, not because of harnessing some free energy source.

· انتقاد مولد تشاس كامبل- اوضح ان المختلرع الاسترالي الاسترالي الذي ظهر بالقناة 10 اخبار في يوليو يشرح زعمه مولد موحد مستخدم طاقة داخلة 800وات ويدار لاخراج طاقة 3500 وات ويشغل مثقاب او منشار او اي اداة اخري , كان واضح فعل هذا بواسطة تأثير العجلة الطائرة وليس للربط بين مصدر طاقة مجانية. ​ 
· Hall's Gravity Motor - After studying Bessler and other's designs and compiling the principles, Scott Hall whipped out a design, cut it out of wood, and it appeared to work, but its motion was most likely due to a slightly inclined garage floor.

· موتور الجاذبية ل هال – بعد دراسة بسلر والتصميمات اخري وتجميع المبادئ الاساسية , سكوت هال يعرض تصميم قطعه محفورة من الخشب ويبدو انها تعمل ولكن حركتها كانت اكثر احتمالا بسبب ميل ارض الجراج ​ 

2) from www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm - 80k

The Museum of Unworkable Devices

Also there are​


الحركة الدائبة 


لغز قديم محلول​


بسلر​



One of Bessler's many drawings.​

3- بعض الاختراعات والافكار الاخري المتفرقة:​
4- وايضا هناك ما ذكر بالاعلام العربي :

1- الموقع الالكتروني لدار الحياة 
بعنوان
*(الفرنسي بواييه يشبّه عمله بالنحت ... آلة لتوليد الطاقة من الماء والجاذبية ... وكلاهما لا ينضب!)*

*كان (فرنسا) – فاطمة رضا الحياة - 16/11/05//*
يعتمد محرك «غرافيتي وان» على الفرق بين قوة الجاذبية (تشد نزولاً) والقوة الطفوية (تضغط صعوداً) اللتين تتسلّطان على أي جسم يطفو على سطح الماء. وبوجود عدد من الوحدات الطافية ضمن وعاء أسطواني يميل في شكل دائري يمنة ويسرة، تتفاعل القوى المتنازعة على تلك الوحدات، فتتولّد طاقة كهربائية تلتقطها محوّلات خاصة.
ومحرّك «غرافيتي وان» يوّلد طاقة نظيفة لا تتعارض مع استخدام النفط، ذلك أنه لا يمكن أن يثبّت على سيارة أو أي مركبة، نظراً إلى ضرورة أن يكون حجمه كبيراً. كما أنه لا يستطيع توليد طاقة لمنشأة كبيرة.
«كالنحّات الذي لا يملك صخرة، والرسّام الذي لا يجد ألواناً... نقف عاجزين عن إكمال مشروعنا»، بهذه الجملة عبّر باسكال بواييه عن المرحلة التي وصل إليها بعد خمس سنوات من الأبحاث والدراسات، من أجل إثبات نظرية تقول «بإمكانية إنتاج طاقة من جاذبية الأرض».
باسكال بواييه، فرنسي، في العقد الرابع من العمر، وجد انه يمكن إنتاج طاقة قابلة للتجديد وغير ملوثة واقتصادية، من خلال استثمار مصدر طبيعي وهو «الجاذبية». وكان فريق من الباحثين أنشأ مؤسسة «غرافيتي وان» وتهدف للتحقق من أهمية الاختراع بموجب قياسات ومعايير تم وضعها على نماذج للتجربة.
ويعتمد الاختراع على الظاهرة الفيزيائية المتمثلة في حركة المقاومة المتضادة بين الجاذبية وحركة الدفع المستندة إلى نظرية «الطفوية» لأرخميدس Upthrust Buoyancy، المرتبطة بقدرة الماء على إبطال التماثل في الكتل.
وينطلق بواييه في اختراعه من أن قطعة ثلج داخل قدح من الماء مثال حي على طبيعة الحركة المتضادة، إذ إن الجاذبية هي التي تحافظ على ثبات قطعة الثلج داخل قدح الماء، وما يجعلها تطفو عامل «مضاد للجاذبية» (أي الطفوية).
وانطلاقاً من هذا المثال، يرى بواييه إن رأس قطعة الثلج يؤثر في قاعدتهـــا، على أسـاس المقاومة المتضادة بين «الجاذبية والدفع».
ويعمد بواييه إلى خلق تغيرات نسبية لمستوى الماء داخل حوض أسطواني يتحرك بشكل دائري. ويتوسط الحوض جسم ثابت يصل بين أربعة أجسام طوّافة. وتتأثر الطوافات الموضوعة أصلاً على سطح السائل بالتغيرات في المستوى، وبالتالي تؤدي إلى إحداث حركات نسبية للطوافات الواحدة بالنسبة إلى الأخرى.
والجسم الثابت داخل الحوض مجهّز بنظام التقاط كهربائي أو هيدروليكي، يحوّل الحركات النسبية للطوافات في مقاومتها المتضادة «الجاذبيـة/الدفـع» إلى طاقة كهربائية قابلة للاستعمال.
ويؤكد بواييه أن دراساته، التي امتدت على أكثر من أربع سنوات وانقطع خلالها عن العالم في سبيل البحث والدراسة، أثبتت له أن قدرة (مردود) المحرك تبقى أقل من الكمية القابلة للاستخدام، نظراً إلى أنه لا يمكن التقاط الجاذبية الصادرة عن هبوط الطوافات إلاّ بشكل جزئي.
ويشرح بواييه أن حركة المحرك تؤدي إلى إنتاج الطاقة في مرحلتين استناداً إلى مولدي تيار متناوب. فيلتقط الأول الطاقة الصادرة عن صعود إحدى الطوافات، بينما يلتقط الآخر الطاقة الصادرة عن هبوطها (نسبة إلى الطوافة المركزية). 
*كيف تولد الطاقة؟*

من خلال الحركة الدائرية للحوض، المركّز بشكل مائل على قاعدة. وتختلف تحرّكات الطوافات بعضها بالنسبة إلى البعض الآخر. وبالتزامن مع خروج طوافة جزئياً من الماء بسبب انتقال جاذبيتها إلى الطوافة المركزية، يتم تحويل الطاقة الصادرة عن الهبوط النسبي لكتلة هذه الطوافة إلى طاقة كهربائية بواسطة مولدات التيار المتناوب.
ويقول بواييه في نظريته إن الطوافة المركزية لا تستند الى الحوض لتفادي حدوث حركات مضادة، وإنما تستند الى سطح السائل. وبمعنى آخر، يقول بواييه، فإن النظام العكسي الحاصل بين الجاذبية والطفوية، أثناء دوران الحوض، يسمح بحصر الطاقة من دون أن يكون للجسم الخارجي أي تأثير. وتبقى هذه الطاقة تتوقّف على حركة الطوافات، وبالتالي على سطح السائل. فتصبح الحركة معاكسة وتميل الطوافة إلى تغطيس الطوافة المركزية عندما تنقل إليها جاذبيتها والى رفعها عندما تنقل إليها دفعها.
وأما الطوافة المقابلة فتولد تأثيراً معاكساً. فتنقل دفعها إلى الطوافة المركزية، وهو ما يبرر أن غرقها في السائل هو على أهمية كبرى. ومن ثم يتم تحويل الطاقة الصادرة من هذا الدفع إلى طاقة كهربائية بواسطة مولدات التيار المتناوب.
تحافظ الطوافة المركزية على مستوى شبه مستقر من الانغماس في المياه، إذ ان تحويلات حركات الكتل والدفع التي تتحملها تكون في هذه الحالة متوازنة.
وللتمكن من خفض الطاقة اللازمة لدوران الحوض، يكون هذا الأخير مغموراً في المياه، فيكون وزنه الظاهر منعدماً.
إن عملية احتساب وزن الأجسام خلال هذه العملية استغرقت ما يقارب التسعة أشهر من الدراسة. وقام بها برنارد لوميه الباحث في المركز الوطني الفرنسي للأبحاث العلمية. ويقول لوميه: «بدأت الحسابات، بهدف دحض نظرية بواييه واقناعه بأن لا فائدة منها، إذ أنني لم أكن مقتنعاً بما يقوله. لكن كل الحسابات، على مدى أشهر طويلة، أثبتت أن نظريته قابلة للتحقيق وبأنها صحيحة ودقيقة من الناحية العلمية. وهو الأمر الذي جعلني انضم الى مؤسسة غرافيتي وان».
ويؤكد لوميه أن الدراسات والرسوم التخطيطية للحسابات المتعلقة بمختلف قوى ومكونات المحرك، والمنفّذة على محرك بأربع طوافات، ومن دون طوافة مركزية، تبيّن أن جميع الحركات التي تتعرض إلى حركات مضادة، تكون منعدمة. في المقابل، يبقى منحنى المقاومة المتضادة بين «الجاذبيـة/ الدفـع» دائماً موجباً، «وهذه هي الطاقة الصادرة عن الاختراع» على حد قول الباحث.
*لا يحل محل النفط*

يتألّف فريق «غرافيتي وان» من أربعة أشخاص، يعملون جاهدين على إثبات نظريتهم، في ظل ظروف صعبة من شتى النواحي لا سيما المادية منها. فهم لم يتمكنوا من إقناع أحد بسماعهم أو مساعدتهم. ويكشف بواييه عن مئات الرسائل الرسمية التي بعث بها إلى المسؤولين والباحثين، من دون أن يلقى أي جواب.
ويقول: «احتفظ بجميع هذه الرسائل، لئلا يلقي أحدهم اللوم علينا إذا ما وجدنا التمويل اللازم لمشروعنا من جهات أجنبية. وكي لا نتعرّض لأي مضايقة في حال بعنا الاختراع لأي جهة من الجهات».
في آذار (مارس) 2005، سجّل باسكال بواييه بالتعاون مع آرتور دوشيه براءة اختراع تتعلق بتقنية تحويل الجاذبية الأرضية إلى طاقة كهربائية. وتمّ تسجيل هذه البراءة في سويسرا. وهو اختراع إذا ما ثبُتت صحته فلا شك بأنه سيؤدي إلى ثورة كبيرة في ميدان إنتاج الطاقة.
«غرافيتي وان»، لو صحّت نظرية بواييه، لن ينافس البترول، إذ أنه غير صالح للمركبات وللمحركات الصغيرة، فهو بحاجة إلى مساحة كبيرة من أجل تطبيقه، وإن لم يكن بحاجة إلى الأموال الطائلة.
وتكمن أهميته في إنتاج كمية الكهرباء من دون أي تلوث، وبأقل كلفة ممكنة. وهذا ما سيوفر مبالغ طائلة لا سيما في البلدان النامية، وأهمية هذا الاختراع، بحسب القائلين به، أن لا خطر على مورد هذه الطاقة من الشحّ، كما أنه لا توجد مشكلة تخزين كما هو الحال مع الطاقة الشمسية والبترول المستخدم في معظم الصناعات والمجالات، وبات الاعتماد الكلي عليه يعرّض العالم إلى خطورة نفاد هذه المادة لكثرة استخدامها.
موقع له صلة على الانترنت: http://www.gravity-one.com/ 

2- الموقع الالكتروني لأسلام اون لاين
وكان هذا البيان الموجود بالموقع ولم اتمكن من اكتشافه في اي موقع اخر بالشبكة .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
19 شوال 1420 هـ الموافق 25 /1/2000
بـيـان صحـفي من مـهنـدس مسـلم وعـربي
حـول اخـتـراع محرك الدائـبـة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. وبه نستعين.. والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين.. سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. وبعد: 
لقد مكَّنني المولى -عز وجل- من اختراع وتصميم أول محرك يعمل بدون استهلاك أي نوع من أنواع الوقود المستهلكة حاليًا في المحركات الأخرى، ومن ثم فإن هذا المحرك لا ينتج عنه أي نوع من العوادم الضارة بالبيئة أو بالصحة، ولا تصدر منه أي إشعاعات أو ضوضاء، والسبب في هذا كله يرجع إلى أن هذه الآلة تعمل وتـدور بـقـوة الجـاذبية والجـاذبية فـقط، وقد أسمـيـت هـذه الآلــة "الدائـبــة"، وهـذا الاســم مشـتـق مـن قـولـه تعالى في سورة إبراهيم الآية 33 "وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ" 
ومزايا هذا الاختراع كثيرة جدا لدرجة أن الكثير من الناس لن يصدق إمكانية تطوير مثل هذه الآلة العجيبة، إلا أنـهـا اليوم بفضل الله أصبحت حقيقة ثابتة، وبنفس القدر الذي سيشكله سماع هذا الخبر من صدمة ومفاجـأة.. فإن رؤية هذه الآلة وهي تعمل دون توقف ودون الحاجة للتزود بالوقود هو صدمة ثانية، والصدمة الأخيرة تتمثل عندما يعرف المرء كيفية عمل هذه الآلة، وتتـمـيز الجـاذبية كـمـصـدر للطـاقـة بأنـهـا: ​ 

1
طـاقـة مـتجـددة ومـسـتمـرة . 
2
طـاقـة ثـابـتـة المقدار والاتـجـاه. 
3
طـاقـة غير قابـلة للحجب، فهي موجودة علىسطح الأرض وبداخل الكهوف وفي أعماق المحيطات، وكذلك هي موجودة على أقـمـار وكـواكـبأخرى غـيـر الأرض. 
4
طـاقـة نـظـيـفـة لا عـوادم لـهـا ولاضـرر مـنـهـا. 
5
هي هـبـة من المـولى -عـز وجـل-؛ أيأنـهـا مـجـانـيــة. ​ 

أمــا تكـلفة تـصـنيع هـذه الآلـة فسـتـكون رخـيـصة بإذن اللـه، وسـتـكون متـطلبات التـشغـيـل والصـيـانـة عـنـد أقـل مـسـتوى ممـكن وكـذلك الخـبـرة المـطلـوبـة. وأقرب مـثال لهـذه الآلـة هو ما يروى عن عالم إنجليزي عاش في القرن الثامن عشر من أنه طوَّر عجلة تدور بدفعة بدائية بسيطة، إلا أن وجود تلك الآلة لم يثبت قطعيًا، ولا زالت قيد الجدال إلى يومنا هذا، وحـتى إن ثبت وجودها تاريخيًا فإنـه من خلال وصفـها فـهي تختلف عن اختراعي هذا، لأن الدائبة لا تحتاج لدفعة أولية لبداية التشغيل، فهي تعمل من ذاتـهـا وبقوة الجاذبية دون الحاجة إلى أي مساعدة.
ويصنف مـثل هذا الـنوع من الآلات في الـغـرب بالمحرك السرمدي أو The perpetual motor، ويعـتبـره كـثـير من البـاحـثين الـعـاملين في هذا المجال على أنه مسـتـحيل مـسـتـندين في مـجـادلاتـهم إلى قـانـوني الديناميكا الحرارية الأول والثاني، وبعض القوانين الأخرى.. إلا أني أود أن أقول: إنه لا يـوجـد أي تـعـارض بين الدائبة وأي من القوانين العلمية الثابتة حاليًا، وذلك بسبب عدم حـدوث أي تفـاعل كيمـيائي أو احتراق أو تغيير في صفات أو خصـائص أي من المواد الموجـودة داخــل هذه الآلـــة.
ويجب ألا يـسـتغـرب أحد أن يمنّ اللـه -سـبـحانـه وتـعـالى- عـلى من يشـاء من خـلـقـه بـعـلم يـسـتأثره بـه عمن سـواه، وهو الذي يقول وقوله الحق في سورة البقرة الآية 282 (وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ)، ولـقد هـداني المولى -عز وجل- لهذا الاختراع بعد عـدة سنين من التفـكـير والبحث، وبعد عدة محـاولات فـاشلـة، وبـعد أن ابتلاني الله بـبلاء شـديـد ومـذل ومـهـين أدَّى بأصحـابي أن يهجروني، وبأقاربي أن يخذلوني، وبجيراني أن يتجاهلوني، ولكنى صبرت بتوفيقه تعالى على البلاء، فكان هذا هو الجزاء،فلله الحمد والمـنـة.
فـأنـا مـهـندس مـسـلم وعـربي، تـخـرَّجـت منـذ مـدة في إحـدى الجـامـعات بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، إلا أني أمرّ الآن بظروف قـاسـيـة، ووضعي المـادي والاجـتـمـاعي لا يـسـعني إلا أن أحمد الله عليه، فليس لـديَّ حالـيـًا الإمـكـانيات المـاديـة لتسـجـيل هـذا الاخـتـراع، وفى نفس الوقت..
لديَّ بعض التحفظات حول تـسـجـيل مـثل هـذا الاخـتـراع الـكـبير، لأنه يفتح دربًـا جـديـدًا، وبإمـكان الـكـثير من الـبـاحثين بـعد الاطلاع على تفاصيل براءة الاختراع من إجـراء بعض التـحويرات لـيـسجـل من جـديـد بأسـمائهم.
ويرجع السبب في وجود هذه الـثغـرة إلى عـدم تمـكني من بـنـاء نـموذج كـبير وشـغال للتعرف على إمـكانيات هذا الاخـتراع، وكافـة الأوضـاع المـحـتملـة للـمكـونـات الـداخـلـيـة. وعليه.. فإني لا أسـتـطيـع الآن إعـطـاء بـيـانات دقـيـقـة عن مقدار القـوة النـاتـجة، ولا عـن حـدود سـرعـة الـدوران.
والجدير بالذكر هنا أن هذه الآلـة بالإمكـان توحـيد أو ربـط العـديـد منها ربـطًا ميكـانيكيـًا بحـيث تـعـمل كآلة واحدة، ويـمـكن الـتحـكُّم في سرعـة دورانـهـا، ممـا يسهل تنظيم قوتـها. وتـعـتبر هـذه الآلـة هي أول مـحـاولـة لاسـتـغـلال الـجـاذبـيـة اسـتغلالاً مباشرًا، ولا نـنسـى أن مـحـطات تولـيـد الـطـاقة الـكـهربائـيـة من المـسـاقط المـائـية هي أيـضـًا تسـتغل طـاقة الـجـاذبيـة، ولـكن بـشـكل غـيـر مـبـاشر. وسـيؤثـر تـطـوير هـذا الاخـتـراع حـتـمًا عـلى طرق ووسـائل الطـاقـة الـبـديلـة الأخـرى، فـالجـاذبـيـة تتـمـيَّز عـن الـريـاح بـأنـهـا مـسـتـمرة وثـابـتـة الاتـجـاه والمـقـدار، وتتمـيـز عـن الطـاقـة الشـمـسـية بأنـهـا أيـضًـا ثـابتـة ومـسـتمـرة، ولا تتـغـيَّر خـلال اليوم أو الفصول السـنوية، ولا يـحجبـها أي حـاجـب. وتتـمـيـَّز عـن مصـادر الطـاقـة البـديـلة الأخـرى، مـثـل المـوج وفـرق الحـرارة بأن طـاقـة الجـاذبـيـة مـتـوفـرة في كـل مكـان وفي أي زمـان، وتتـمـيز عن الكـل برخص ثـمـن استـغلالـها، وكـذلك فإن هـذه الـدائبـة لا تـحـتاج لمـكان معـين ولا لتـوجـيه محـدد، فمـن الممكـن بـعـد تـركـيـب هـذه الآلـة أن تـوضع تـحت الأرض أو تحت المباني في حـجـرات مـغـلقـة بـهـا منفذ للـصـيانـة الـدوريـة أو لصـيانـة المـولدات المـركـبـة عـلـيـها، وخـاصـية عـدم حـاجـتـها للـتـزود بالـوقـود تـعطـيها مـيزة تـركـهـا أو إهـمـالـها فـترة طـويـلـة دون الحاجـة لـتـفقـدهـا. 
وأتوقـع أن تـكـون أولى اسـتخـدامـات هـذا المـحـرك الجـديـد بمـراكـز البحـوث في المـنـاطـق المـعـزولـة، مـثـل أعـالي الـجـبال وأعـمـاق البـحـار، وكـذلك لـتولـيـد الطـاقـة في المـنـاطق الـنـائيـة وأتـوقـَّع أن أراهـا تسـيِّر قـاربـًا أو سفيـنة صـغـيرة. و بإمكـان هـذه الدائـبة تـوليد الطـاقـة الكـهـربائـية اللازمـة لشـحن نضـائـد السـيارة الكـهـربـائيـة. وبالـرغـم من كـل المـزايا المـذكورة أعـلاه.. يجـب ألا يتوقـَّع أحـد أن يـسـيِّر سيـارتـه بمـحـرك الـدائـبـة على الأقـل في المـستقبـل الـقريب، وذلك لأن القوة المطـلوبـة لتسـيير السيـارة تتطـلَّب حـجـمًا للـدائـبة لـن يتـنـاسب مع حـجـم السـيـارة الحـالي. 
ولـهـذا السـبب فـيـجب ألا نخـشى نحـن العـرب من أن يـؤثِّر هـذا الاخـتراع الجـديـد على سـعر النـفـط، وذلك على المدى القريب على الأقـل. وإنـه لتشـريف عظـيم لـهـذه الأمـة المـحـمـدية أن يعـطي المـولى -عز وجل- أحـد أبنائها مـفـتاح تـطـوير مصـدر جـديـد ومـتجـدد من مصـادر الطـاقـة، وكأن اللـه يـريـد لـهذه الأمـة أن تـكـون هـي المسـيطرة والمهـيمنـة على مصـادر الطـاقـة عـلى هـذه الأرض، وهـذا المصـدر بالـذات لـن ينضـب حـتى يرث الله الأرض ومن علـيـها، واليوم الـذي تخـتفي فـيـه قـوة الجـاذبيـة هـو ذاك اليـوم الـذي لن نـحتـاج فـيه لأي نوع من أنواع الطـاقــة، بـل سنـحـتاج فـيـه فـقـط لـرأفـة الـعـزيـز الجـبـــار. ومـا أسعى لـتحقيـقـه من نـشر هـذا البـيان هـو الـوصـول إلى مـراكـز البـحـوث العـربيـة والإسـلامـيـة كـي نـعـمل سـويًـا لـتطـويـر هـذا الاخـتـراع، وتـجـريب واستكـشـاف إمـكانيـاتـه وحـدوده، شـريطـة أن أسـتلـم تـعـهدات وضـمانـات لـحـفظ حـقـوقي الـعـلمـيـة والأدبـيـة والمـاديـة، وفي حـالـة عـدم وجـود مـثـل هـذه المـراكـز..
بإمـكاني منـاقـشة إمكـانيـة إنـشـاء مـركـز أو مـراكـز لهـذا الـغرض، ولا مـانع لديَّ من العـمل في أغـلب الدول العربيـة، ولا أشـترط سـوى المـعـيـشة الـكـريـمـة، وحـريـة الحـركـة والتـصـرُّف في مجـال بحثي، وأتمنى مـرة أخـرى أن يـتفـهـم الجــميـع حـاجتي الـشـديدة إلى عـدم الإفـصـاح عن هـويتي ولا مـحل إقـامتي في هـذا الـوقت المـبـكـر، وقـد تـعـمدت أن أرسـل هـذا البيـان إلى وكـالات الأنـبـاء الـعـربيـة والإسـلاميـة أولاً، وذلك لإرسـال إشـارة واضـحـة بأننــا أمـة ننقـل العـلم وينـقـل عنـا ومنـا أيضـًا ولـغـتـنـا العـربيـة قـادرة عـلى التعبيـر الـدقيـق، وهي لـغـة عـلم مـثلما هي لغة أدب. 
ويـسـعـدني في خـتـام هـذا الـبـيـان الـقـول: إن كـان الـعـالم إسـحـاق نيـوتـن قــد اكتـشـف الجـاذبيـة وقـنـَّنـها فإن مهـنـدسـًا مـسـلمـًا وعـربـيـًا قـد روَّض الجـاذبيـة واسـتأنـسـهـا، وفَّـقـني اللـه وإيـاكم إلى مـا يـحـبُّ ويـرضـى، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين والســـلام عــليـكـم ورحـمـة اللـه وبـركـاتـه 
مـهـنـدس مـسـلـم وعـربـي ومـخـترع الـدائـبـــة​ 
ولم اجد صفحات اخري ذات جدوي في هذا الصدد بالغة العربية وربما يكون السبب في درجة اتقان الباحث لطرق البحث ولكن النتيجة النهائية كانت الفشل.

وكانت هذه الرسالة والتي عثرت عليها بالمصادفة من خلال البحث عبر النت والتي لا اعرف محتوي فكرتها حتي الان , اكبر حافز لتشجيعي علي كتابة ونشر الفكرة قبل اتخاذ اي خطوة اخري في سبيل الاعلان عن هذا الابتكار ان صحة الفكرة . لان محتوي الرسالة الضمني له دلالات كثيرة اولها انه منذ سنة 2000 وهناك مهندس عربي توصل ربما الي نفس الفكرة او فكرة اخري تحقق نفس الهدف اي ما يقرب من سبعة سنوات ولم نتشرف بالاعلان عنه كما هو الحال مع الفرنسي ( جرافيتي 1) ثانيا الاكتشاف الصدفي لمثل حالة هذا المهندس يعني احتمال وجود حالات كثيرة مشابهه مثله لم يتم الكشف عنها سواء عربية او غير عربية لان هذا المهندس كما قال في بيانه فهو عربي امريكي .
ربما يكون السبب لان الفكرة غير ذات قيمة او لاي سبب اخر , الا ان هذا المهندس او هذه الفكرة الاخيرة كانت اقرب في الوصف والحال لفكرة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان والتي انا علي اقتناع تام بقيمتها وتفردها وجدواها وتأثيرها المستقبلي علي مشكلة الطاقة رغم عدم تخصصي في هذا المجال وبالتالي يكون الحكم والفيصل الوحيد بعد تقديمها للعلماء والمتخصصون في هذا الصدد فلا شك ان عجلة البحث عن الاتزان قادرة علي توليد طاقة شبه مجانية للجميع وفي اي مكان. 
كانت هذه بعض من المحاولات القديمة والحديثة الا انها تحتوي بداخلها علي افكار ونظريات ومحاولات قد ترتبط او لاترتبط بنظرية عمل العجلة من حيث المضمون وهو انتاج حركة دائبة بفعل قوة ما ثم استغلالها لتوليد طاقة حركية . والهدف الاساسي من تقديمها ليس مرتبط بفكرة عمل عجلة البحث عن الاتزان اواثبات صحتها بل فقط هو الاشارة الي ان هذه الفكرة لم تكن يوما غائبة او غير معلومة ولم تهمل عبر القرون السابقة وحتي الان بل كان هناك دائما من يسعي الي تحقيقها .
وكثيرا من المحاولات السابقة توقفت او انتهت لعدم توافر الامكانيات المادية لاستمرارها ومن الجائز ان تكون اكتشفت بالفعل الا انها ماتت مع اصحابها ولم يستفد منها لعدم قدرة صاحبها علي اقناع المجتمع بها او لعدم اهميتها في ذلك الوقت ومنها ما هو قد يكون ناجح بالفعل الا ان تقديمه للعالم متوقف او ممنوع لسبب او لاخر .

الخاتمة:
وبعد الحمد والشكر لله العلي القدير علي عظيم نعمه وسائر فضله وعلي تمكيني من اتمام هذا الكتاب الموجز حول استخدام الجاذبية الارضية لانتاج الطاقة واكتشاف تصميم عجلة دائبة الحركة لا يسعني الا توضيح بعض النقاط المتعلقة به.
فبعد ما تقدم توضيحه واظهاره والاشاره اليه من خلال الصفحات القليلة السابقة لعلها تكون دافعا واملا جديد في توفير الطاقة النظيفة والمجانية للعالم ككل والتي لجاءت فيها لاثبات حق ملكيتي الفكرية لهذا العمل وبالتالي الملكية العربية والمصرية له من خلال الراي العام وليس من خلال مكاتب التوثيق المغلقة والتي يطول انتظار قراراتها وحكمها . واعتقد ان بعد ما تقدم وبمرور الايام سيكتشف القارئ والمجتمع رغم كل الادعاءات المتوقعة , من صحة الفكرة المقدمة ,و ان عجلة البحث عن التوازن هي الاولي التي تجمع بين استغلال الجاذبية الارضية وقوة الطفو فوق سطح الماء واي قوة اخري مشابهة في الخصائص وبنفس التصميم وبتعديلات طفيفة . 
وكذا اشير الي ان هناك بالطبع بعض من اسرار تلك العجلة لم يتم الاعلان عنها او شرحها في هذا الكتاب والتي هي اصعب من هذا التصميم البسيط والفعال السابق شرحة علي حسب اعتقادى وهذا بسبب المحافظة علي حق براءة الاختراع المسجل بهذا الخصوص حتي وان لم احمل عليه امل كبير, ومن امثلة تلك التصميمات علي سبيل المثال ( جزء محذوف مؤقتا – وايضا هذه العجلة تعمل حرة الحركة في وضع راسي فكيف يمكن تصميمها في وضع افقي باستخدام نفس الطاقة واي الفكرتين اكفاء في توليد الطاقة وكفاءة في الاداء – جزء محذوف مؤقتا) وهذه الاشارة فقط مقدمة لكل من يحاول ادعاء السبق في اكتشاف التصميم ونظرية عملة او التشكيك في نسبها والتي من الطبيعي كمتحمس ومقتنع بفكرتي وصحتها ان اكون اول من يتوقع حدوثه.
ان فكرة عجلة البحث عن التوازن فكرة عربية مصرية منفردة تثبت وبلا فخر ان العالم العربي لا يزل منبر الفكر والعلوم للعالم كلة وسواء كان هذا الفكر من كبار علماءه او صغار افراده الا انها ستبقي علي طول الزمان منبع الثورات الفكرية . وكشأن الحالات السابقة فلن تقف محاولات عرقلة اي فكر عربي حتي ولو كان لخدمة الانسانية , فمن المتوقعة ظهور محاولات ادعاء او اتهام او استيلاء فعلي علي فكرة هذه العجلة شأن اي عمل جيد اخر ولذا كان هذا السبق والنشر والاعلان الشبه متسرع او غير مكتمل هو خير دفاع عن حق الملكية الفكرية لهذا الاختراع علي المستوي العربي والعالمي لسببين :
الاول وهو ان ادعاء الغير بالسبق باكتشاف هذه النظرية وعدم اعلانها للنفع العام والدولي ومنفعة البشرية بصفة عامة سيكون اكبر جريمة تعترف بها جهة ما للراي العام وحتي ولو كان بحجة تطويرها او دراستها لان ذلك سيثير تساؤلات الراي العام حول حجم الانفاقات المنصرفة في سبيل توفير وتصنيع واستخراج الطاقة وخاصة المتجددة منها ولمدة تزيد في معظم العقود والاحوال عن 15 سنة وحجم الانفاق علي البحوث في مجالات الطاقة الاخري مع اكتشاف او المعرفة والعلم بامكانية استغلال هذه الطاقة الجديدة , وبهذا يكون من المستبعد الادعاء عن امتلاك تلك الطاقة او العلم بها من قبل تاريخ نشر هذا الكتاب.
الثاني وهو ان العبرة والهدف من لاكتشافات والاختراعات العلمية هو منفعة الجنس البشري ككل وللجميع حق المشاركة في التطوير وخاصة وان موضوع الطاقة من الموضوعات المهمة والحيوية في عصرنا هذا ولذا يعتبر السبق في الاعلان العام هو اصدق من اي ضمانات لحق الملكية الفكرية لهذا العمل , فان كان الحصول علي براءة الاختراع الدولية تستغرق من الوقت ما لا يقل عن خمسة سنوات فمعني هذا هو حرمان العالم من الانتفاع بمثل تلك الاختراعات لمدة خمس سنوات وهذا غير منطقي وخاصة في الموضوعات الحيوية مثل الطاقة , ويكفي الامل الذي تبعثه مثل تلك المبادرات في المجتمع .
كانت الفكرة والهدف الرئيسي من هذا الكتاب هو توثيق الاختراع وتقديمه للمجتمع ككل ولذا اعتمدت فيها علي تقديم شرح مبسط بصورة منطقية يمكن فهمها بسهولة وفيما يتفق مع قدراتي العلمية وخاصة عدم تخصصي في مجال الفيزياء والميكانيكة وكان منطقي الاساسي في هذا الصدد ان لاستعانه بالخبرة العلمية في تقديم الفكرة محتم حدوثه عاجلا او اجلا سواء تم بواسطتي او بواسطة المهتمين بالامر والمتخصصين فكانت الاولوية هو عرض الفكرة علي المتخصصون والراي العام في ان واحد بالمجهودات الفكرية والمادية الذاتية التي تضمن وصول الفكرة للعالم ككل وتحفظ حقي الادبي في ذات الوقت وكان من الثابت والمعروف لدي ان هذا العمل سيعرض قبل النشر علي متخصصون لاقرار صحته واجازته ادبيا وعلميا.
وبذلك كان تحقيق الفائدة الاكبر من تقديمه للراي العام حتي يتمكن الكثير من المهتمين بهذا الاختراع من محاولة تجريبة وتصميمة وتصنيعة محليا وبجهود خاصة بسيطة .


وقبل الختام فهناك سؤؤال اخير :
ماذا اذا ثبت علميا وعمليا ان هذا الختراع قادر علي توفير الطاقة الدائمة للعالم ككل ؟ هل ستنتهي الحروب حول الطاقة ومصادرها ؟ هل ستترك العراق لحالها دون وصاية؟ هل ستعمر الصحراء بدلا من التكدس في المدن ؟ هل ستكون الحياة القادمة لاولادنا اامن واجمل ام سيظل الحال كما هو عليه ؟ 
وحتي في حالة فشل التجربة التطبيقية لتلك العجلة او هذا الاختراع فارجو ان اكون قد قدمت بعض من الامل الجميل خلال تلك الساعات البسيطة التي قضيتها اخي القارئ في قراءة هذه الصفحات.
لان الامل في الغد يتعبر افضل امنية يجب ان يفكر فيها كل انسان علي ظهر الارض لنفسه والاخرين .
واخيرا 
وفي انتظار الحكم بنجاح او فشل تلك التجربة وكذا كشف باقي اسرارها في حالة اثبات نجاحها العملي. 

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 


اسامه قراعه
عجلة البحث عن الاتزان والحركة الدائبة 
تحرير في 5/ 09/ 2004 ​ 

مسألة تقريبية غير دقيقة لحساب قدرة العجلة​ 
اذا كانت القوة اللازمة لرفع 1000 كيلو جرام لمسافة 1 متر لاعلي هي
ك *9.8 = 1000*9.8 =9800 نيوتن
القدرة = القوة *السرعة
فاذا كانت سرعة دوران العجلة = 6 لفة /دقيقة 
اذا 1لفة =10 ثانية ---- 12.6 متر = 10 ثانية 
فيكون التسارع = 1.26 متر/ثانية 
الطاقة الناتجة = 9800*(1.2)2 =14112 جول = نيوتن/متر
= 14 كيلووات​


----------



## البنغدير (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (19 نوفمبر 2007)

فيه واحد قرب يكتشف بعض من الفكرة ووضعها في هذه الرابطة ضمن مجموعة جوجل يمكن الاطلاع عليها واستكشاف محتواها 
http://groups.google.com/group/sci.energy/browse_thread/thread/9aac608f8bff75d3/542f9819ae8bdc31


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (19 نوفمبر 2007)

http://groups.google.com/group/sci.energy/browse_thread/thread/9aac608f8bff75d3/542f9819ae8bdc31


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم مع اني لم اكمل قراءة الموضوع و لكن احببت ان اهنيك على هذا الاختيار الرائع لمشاركتنا هذا البحث المفعم بالطاقة و ان ئاء الله غدا اكمل قراءة الحلقة الاولى ..

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ..


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لادارة المنتدي علي تصحيح الردود المتكررة


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*مطلوب عملية حسابية سريعة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب توضيح وعمل بعض المعادلات الحسابية لحساب معدل الطاقة الناتجة وكذا عزم الدوران الناتج علي عجلة مائية مواصفاتها كالتالي

طول الزراع او نصف قطر العجلة يساوي 2متر , يسقط عليها الماء من مجري مائي علي ارتفاع 2 متر ويقدر حجم الماء الساقط والمؤثر علي جانب واحد من اجناب العجلة ب 1طن/ ثانية , وتقع محصلة القوة المؤثرة علي العجلة علي الزراع الموجود في موضع الساعة التاسعة وعلي مسافة 1.5 متر من المركز ,
ملحوظة يمكن اهمال الاحتكاك حيث العجلة حرة الحركة بواسطة رولمان بلي عالي الجودة . وكذا اهمال اهمال عدد الازرع وحجمها حيث ان موضع تأثير اجمالي القوة المؤثرة موضح في الفرض
المطلوب 
1- وضع المعادلات وحساب الطاقة الناتجة وعزم الدوران الناتج و( سرعة الدوران المتوقعة ان امكن) 
برجاء كتابة المعادلات والحسابات بالعربية مع الشرح المبسط كلما امكن وكذا توضيح الرموز


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

:73: 
لو ذهبت الي موقع ال اوفريونتي لحصلت علي حل تلك المسألة في اقل من ساعة ولاستقبلت اكثر من 100 رد واستفسار 
هل اخواتي اهل العربية اقل علما واقدام وكرم من اهل الانجليزية ام اننا شعوب خلينا في حالنا واحنا مالنا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*موجود*

:81: الم يصل احد للاجابة بعد


----------



## ngs_t (6 يناير 2008)

طيب اذا نفعت هذه الطريقة معناه انها راح تغير مفهوم ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تغيير في قانون حفظ الطاقة ولا ادعاء من هذا القبيل القصة ان طاقة الجاذبية كمصدر متجدد لا يفني وتحويلة الي طاقة حركية ايضا يكون بنفس قوة المصدر و دوامها وعلي العموم 
مطلوب شوية صبر وان الله مع الصابرين وعلي رائ المثل في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة 

واخيرا
باقي من الزمن شهر للاعلان عن التفاصيل وتصميمات هذا الاختراع
تابعونا لن تندموا باذن الله


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (1 مايو 2008)

لمن يريد ان يقراء القصة


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

نحن كدلك ننتظر


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

ان شاء الله


----------



## درع الإسلام (8 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
أما بعد....
أخي العزيز فاني -والحمد لله- قد توصلت إلي نفس الفكرة في توليد الطاقة الرخيصة بستخدام قوى المواد الموجودة في الطبيعة والمشتملة على ما ذكرت لاحقا في بحثك، وإني أشترك معك في الرأي بصحة هذة الظاهرة الطبيعية في إمكانية توليد الطاقة الدائمة والمتزايدة إلى مالا نهاية "في إعتقادي" والحمد لله أني وجدت من يؤيد فكرتي 
وعذراً على التأخر في إيجادك لأني قليلآ ما أستخدم الشبكة الإلكترونية أرجو منك التواصل معي فلقد شجعتني علي نشر أبحاثي في هذا المجال.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 "والله على ما أقول شهيد"


----------



## مشارك فقط (13 مارس 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (14 مارس 2010)

لا تضيعوا وقتكم فى محركات الجاذبية الارضية لان هناك تجارب لالاف الناس وهناك كتب كانت توضح خطأ تصور هؤلاء الناس وقصور تفكيرهم فى حكاية صنع محرك الجاذبية الارضية


----------



## ahmadmhs (6 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي تصورات ولكن ضيق اليد وضيق اليد مايفتح لي المجال
اكيد بامكان احدا ما ان لم نستطع نحن ان يسخر الجاذبية انا لدي هذة الفكرة من فترة ليست بقصيرة وبحسابات بسيطة وصلت لقناعة انها فعلا طاقة المستقبل و لكن الاكثرية فينا يحس بالملموس تسخير طاقة الماء والهوا وضوء الشمس لم تاتي بمفردها وحتى الجزر والمد و الامواج .


----------



## tahhan (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وزادك علما


----------



## eng-aoto (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا..............*​


----------



## azzo (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخ اسامة على هذه المعلومات و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد7777 (4 فبراير 2012)

انا توصلت للفكرة نظريآ. والفكرة لا تتعارض مع قانون نويتن بل تخضع لكل قوانين الفزياء


----------

